# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmproblemen sinds 30 jaar

## treborairam

Het opgelazen gevoel rechts boven in de dikke darm(onder de leverstreek) is bij momenten bijna niet te harden.Ik heb altijd 'n enorm drukgevoel in die zone alsof er daar 'n groot gezwel zit maar dat is het niet.Enkel als ik winden kan ontlasten is het gevoel iets beter maar dit gebeurt o zo weinig.Bij het darmonderzoek die ze gedaan hebben werd er niets abnormaal gevonden doch het gevoel van 'n enorme luchtballon blijft me irriteren en is bijna onleefbaar.Mijn stoelgang is goed en smaakvol eten doe ik ook.Ik ben ook nog 'n jogger die 25 km per week loop met steeds dat nare gevoel rechtsboven in de buik.Zeg maar,24u op 24u ongemakken.Wie kan mij 'n gouden tip bezorgen zodat mijn leven iets rooskleuriger wordt?Robert.

----------

